# Italy



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Just returned from a week in Italy. Spent three nights in Florence and four nights in Venice. Here are a few pics. This is the grounds of the Hotel we stayed at in Florence


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

The Hotel in Florence


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Another view of hotel


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Canal in Florence


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Wine country outside of Florence


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Winery we visited


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Architecture is amazing


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Vilage from 13th century


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Statue of David


----------



## oops1 (Sep 19, 2017)

Very nice.. You must be sellin a heap of Malibu's


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Venice


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Loved this market in Venice


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Another pic of Venice


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

View from water taxi


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

St Marks Square


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 19, 2017)

Possibly the best meal I've ever ate


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 19, 2017)

Looks like an amazing trip!  Thanks for taking us along through your great photos.


----------



## pdsniper (Sep 21, 2017)

yep looks like you had an amazing time and some real good food thanks for sharing your trip


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 21, 2017)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rydert (Sep 21, 2017)

cool pics Mark!!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 21, 2017)

Looks like a mighty interesting trip!


----------



## carver (Sep 21, 2017)

Never been there,great shots


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 22, 2017)

Great pics Mark.


----------

